# Ju 290 masks



## r2800doublewasp (Dec 12, 2009)

After some research, and the help from you guys on the forum, I have now purchased revell's Ju 290. Now I need to find the Eduard masks for the kit. Do you know where I can find them or are they gone and hard to find as well? Thanks alot, R2800


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2009)

You can get them at thier website:

http://www.eduard.cz/


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks I will have to see how much shipping costs to ship to the USA.


----------



## kgambit (Dec 15, 2009)

r2800doublewasp said:


> Thanks I will have to see how much shipping costs to ship to the USA.



19$ - I just ordered from them within the last month.


----------

